# SATA hard disk  problem in MSI PM8M-V mobo...



## medigit (Aug 12, 2006)

hi guys,
          bought MSI PM8M-V mobo today ... attached 40 gB PATA samsung HDD and installed WIn XP..evrythg went fine.. Then attached SATA HDD 200 GB .. but the SATA HDD is detected in POST but nnot detected in Win XP .. only PATA HDD is detected in WIN XP.. Plz help...


----------



## d (Aug 12, 2006)

have you installed the drivers for the SATA controller? there are options in some bios's to disable onboard SATA controllers if you are having external ones.. so you can check your bios if its enabled... check device manager... and maybe you have to format it and assign a drive letter before you can use it.. so go right click on my computer -> manage ->disk manager.. you can see if your drive shows up there..


----------



## medigit (Aug 12, 2006)

in device , both the motherboards are there....  so what to do now... i have a SATA RAID DRIVER FLOPPY but i do not hav a flopy drive .... and what is the controller thing..plz help..


----------



## shivkumar (Aug 12, 2006)

i don't know about msi mobo but i was able to install win xp on asus a8n mobo without using any sata driver. my xp if pro sp1 inntegrated. try installing xp of the sata sata hdd. i think it shud work


----------



## d (Aug 12, 2006)

no dude.. like for IDE, SATA has a seperate controller chip on the motherboard.. which won't bother you till you use only PATA drives.. but to use SATA drives the controller needs to work.. which means you need the drivrs.. you can download drivers for the controller and install 'em.. did you check system manager?


----------



## medigit (Aug 12, 2006)

both hdd(SATA AND PATA ) being showm in the Device manager means that there is no problem with the HDD... So what to do ?? Controllers in BIOS ..??PLZ help on these..

so i have to  download the SATA drivers and install them.. will that do ..??? Remeber My xp Sp2 i n installed in PATA HDD..


----------



## d (Aug 12, 2006)

if it shows up on disk management, format it .. assign a drive letter.. restart a couple times.. that's what i did.. it worked..


----------



## medigit (Aug 12, 2006)

thankz guys.. i formatted and it worked... thakz


----------



## d (Aug 12, 2006)

Amen.


----------



## mike3605 (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry to have brought this up from the dead, but I too have the same moboard and the same problem. Except this time, BIOS recognizes the SATA drive but windows xp does not. It's also not under disk management. I saw something about the SATA drivers, but I cannot find them for the MSI PM8M-V.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## dghosh033 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have install a 40 gb sata on pm8m-v main board my booting process has been slow down drastically pls help


----------



## Geforce (Aug 22, 2006)

For large HDDs Please change the CMOS settings in BIOS for the SATA HDD to [Large]from [Auto] and voila ...it should solve the problem.


----------

